# PR Stamped & Extension to date of entry??



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. 

I got my canada PR stamped in my passports and initial date of entry is Mar 19,2010.

Normally, the initial date of entry will be a year period from medicals, but in my case it is 8 months. 

I am unplanned to enter on Mar 19, 2010. Is there a way I could extend the date of entry. If so, Can you please let how this can be done?

Regards,
nandy.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nandi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


You will be required to contact the office that issued your PR approval and request extension to the one year mark. The only alternative is to fly to Canada before March 19th and activate your visas, then return to your original point.


----------

